# wer hat die neue aol 7,0 version



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

also ich dreh noch ducrh wäre ich doch lieber bei t online geblieben!

wer kann mir  diese software geben ich finde sie nicht


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (14. Oktober 2001)

aol 7.0 gibs noch gar net, hochi du
höchstens als us.beta, glaube aber das aol dadurch auch nicht besser wird, oder schneller, oder gar stabieler...

+++RaPE+


----------



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

*oh du kannst ja auch net sein*

ja ich weis ich baruche es aber weil ich dsl habe und win 98 suckt ja nur aufeinmal
und ich will win 2000 rauf machen!


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (14. Oktober 2001)

weiß jetzt net ganz wo dein prob ist?
aol 6.0 hat schon dsl-support, aber wat tut das mit win2k?

+++RaPE+


----------



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

*aol 6,0 funtzt nur mit win me,oder win 98 aber net mit 2000*

deswegen baruche ich aol 7.0


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (14. Oktober 2001)

...da muss ich dich enttäusche, war auch mal aoluser *schandeaufmich
und aol funkzt auch mit win2k, ohne probs, ausser den aol typischen macken...

+++RaPE+


----------



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

*ja aber net mit dsl*

ich muss ja mit dsl online gehen!


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (14. Oktober 2001)

so ein blödsinn...

mmh du kannst mit win 98 online mit dsl..
aber mit win 2k net, lol das sind ein paas spasten da...

kann bei win2k dann kein dsl auswählen oder versucht dich doch einfach mit ne modem oder sowas durch zu schummeln??

+++RaPE+


----------



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

*guter witz*

modem  ich brauch mein dsl!!


----------



## JuXX (15. Oktober 2001)

*close!!!!!*

ich bekomme endlich doch mein telekom dsl ohne 4 monate zu warten


----------



## Nagual (17. Oktober 2001)

sobald du DSL_Modem Bekommst schliesse es an..
es kann passieren, dass die lampe schneller grün wird als die sagen,

mein kumpel hatte schon 1 monat led on green for dem datum was die gesagt haben, 
beim mir genauso aber nur 2 wochen...


also augen auf  for green  

AOL  ... heheh du kannst doch bei aol.de die software laden... ausserdem fast in jeder diesen chip oder anderen computer zeitschriften hast du meistens die AOL software...(neueste natürlich)

7.0 ist raus aber in USA...
http://www.aol.com


----------

